# LFE - Life Therapeutics



## Lachlan6 (9 October 2005)

Hello all. this is my first post. Well just one on LFE. Really like the set up on the weekly chart with resistance broken at $1.2 recently. Very good bottom accumulation pattern now should trend up strongly. Strong fundamentals, I bought in at 98c. Anyone else with an idea? cheers, lachie.


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 March 2006)

Lachlan6 said:
			
		

> Hello all. this is my first post. Well just one on LFE. Really like the set up on the weekly chart with resistance broken at $1.2 recently. Very good bottom accumulation pattern now should trend up strongly. Strong fundamentals, I bought in at 98c. Anyone else with an idea? cheers, lachie.




Good call Lachie

I think this is still a good selection - still has momentum with it.

Duckman


----------



## Lachlan6 (11 March 2006)

Howdi duckman. yeah i agree that LFE has got lots left in it. I am putting the next resistance at around $2.9 and from there fibonacci target at 50% retracement at $4.5. This is a long way off though, especially after todays classic case of buy on rumour, sell on fact. at one stage, down 20c. like this stock though, great fundamentals.


----------



## canny (1 June 2006)

Folks, I'm hearing rumours that LFE is ready to run again.
June is supposed to be a big month.
The tipster is usually spot on - so take it if you want.
I for one am on - ($1.70 last week) and will see how the ride goes.
Cheers


----------



## resourceboom (20 February 2007)

anyone know when the 1/2 yearly is due. I expect it to be poor, and hope they can re-affirm the full year forecast!!


----------



## turboprop (29 September 2007)

lfe is nowr ready to rise again , most probably over the $1 mark . this stock is way undervalued , price water house coper is doing a valuation atm


----------

